# ABS plastic sub box



## Filli57 (Jan 7, 2010)

may be stupid ? but could you make a sub box out of ABS plastic and it not sound retarded?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I think with ABS that you will need to use something pretty thick like 1/2" or even thicker. MTX makes their Thunderforms out of molded ABS and they seem a little thin to me. I believe they are made of 1/4" or maybe 3/8"


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Mots ABS unless you use contoured shapes or pretty thick ABS is gonna resonate like CRAZY!!

Seriously you would be better using starboard if you are intent on using plastic for a box, I have installed those mtx boxes for customers and they always sounded horrible because the box flexed so badly you lose a TON of output


----------



## Filli57 (Jan 7, 2010)

i was just curious to my options i figured it would flex to much


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

why would u want to really


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

use something to brace it !!


----------



## Filli57 (Jan 7, 2010)

d_man1 said:


> why would u want to really


i was gonna conform it to the floor so i can squeeze every cubic inch of space out and i'd rather work with ABS than fiberglass, but looks like i'll be doing fiberglass. ya me! haha


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

How would you go about bracing it? Say you had a honeycombed ABS plastic enclosure. Would epoxy do the trick? Maybe just a layer of MLV to make everything heavier?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I would use screw type clamps or pan ties { zip ties }, etc..,

mebbe ratchet straps from a department store in the sporting section

You are trying to constrain it so that when the pressure builds up it can't move or flex.

Think *Boa Constrictor* - this snake squeezes U when U exhale so that U can't inhale


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If you found a way to bond/screw to it and can get into it, you can mount say 1/2 mdf on the flat sections as the corners will not flex. If the contour is not that radical where you can put it in most larger spans it would shore up the flex without taking much airspace either.


----------

